# Problem mit Iiyama G-Master



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe einen G-MASTER GB2783QSU-B1.
Mit diesem funktioniert das Freesync nicht, der Monitor wird unter Windows 10 als PnP Monitor geführt.
Im Netz finde ich leider aber auch keinen Treiber zum installieren. 
Angeschlossen ist er über DP an meiner AMD Vega.
Mir kann doch sicher schnell geholfen werden!? 
Beste Grüße!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. November 2017)

Der Monitortreiber ist Wurst. Gibts im Monitor-OSD einen Freesync-Schalter? Freesync im Crimson aktiv?  Bildrate innerhalb der Freesync-Spanne?


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Ja der ist im Monitor OSD eingeschaltet und im Crimson ist Free Sync auch aktiv, war bzw gestern schon bei der Neuinstallation aktiv geschaltet. 
Hab mir den Monitor mitsamt der Vega gekauft, hat als ich alles eingebaut habe schon nicht funktioniert, da ich eh das System neu aufsetzen wollte dachte ich es wäre eventuell ein Treiberproblem das sich löst wenn ich neu installiere.
Aber wie ich jetzt sehe klappt es immer noch nicht. 
Hab jetzt The Witcher 3 getestet, da spielt sich alles bei um den 70FPS ab, tearing, bei The Hunter Call of the Wild sind die FPS zwischen 50 und 65 da hab ich extrem starkes tearing.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. November 2017)

Aktiviere mal im Treiber Vsync und/oder ein Frame Limit bei 68 Fps. 

Evtl gibt es Spikes nach oben oder unten hin - dann funktioniert auf Freesync nicht. Man muss nämlich selbst dafür sorgen, dass man innerhalb der Spanne bleibt.


----------



## 0ssi (17. November 2017)

Und noch schauen mit welcher Aktualisierungsrate bzw. mit wie viel Hz er läuft. Der Frame Limiter ist im AMD_ *Treiber Frame Rate Target Control*_ und da "Hz -2" einstellen also bei 70Hz wie Manu schon sagte  _*FRTC*_ auf 68
weil die FreeSync Range geht nur bis 70 also wärst du ohne Limiter ab 71FPS drüber/außerhalb und hast wieder Tearing. Trotzdem komisch, daß er als  PnP Monitor angezeigt wird bei meinem G-Sync steht das Modell bei.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Okay probiere ich gleich wenn ich Daheim bin aus. Danke erstmal soweit  Warum der als plug'n play Monitor aufgeführt ist weiss ich aber auch nicht. Wie gesagt Win 10 ist aktuell Hab ich erst Gestern installiert.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Also mein Monitor hat im Windows 70Hz eingestellt.
Habe nun im Treiber bei FRTC 68 fest eingestellt, TheHunter Call of the Wild läuft laut Steam FPS Anzeige zwischen 52 und 68FPS, in Game ist natürlich VSync deaktiviert. 
Ich habe immer noch extremes tearing beim von unten nach oben/oben nach unten blicken :/ 
Im Monitor OSD habe ich FreeSync aktiviert (das findet man seltsamerweise unter dem Menüpunkt "Menü Einrichtung")
Im Crimson Treiber habe ich FreeSync natürlich auch auf "ein" stehen. 
Sehr seltsam das ganze...

Die Vega läuft undervoltet und leicht Speicher übertaktet, HBCC ist an.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. November 2017)

Schmeiß mal Vsync im Spiel an und beobachte die Framerate, ob Freesync greift. Ich weiß, dass G-Sync mit treiberseitigem V-Sync besser funktioniert. Bei Freesync fehlt mir die Erfahrung, Raff meint, im Spiel wird das treiberseitige bei AMD-Grafikkarten überschrieben.


----------



## 0ssi (17. November 2017)

Kannst du zur Sicherheit noch beschreiben was du mit Tearing meinst ? Weil das "Bildzerreißen" sieht man eher bei links/rechts Bewegung statt oben/unten. Nicht das du was Anderes meinst !?


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Hmm darf man überhaupt V-Sync nutzen wenn man Freesync nutzen will? bei V-Sync hat man ja von Haus aus kein tearing mehr, oder?


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Ich habe einen Bildversatz der von rechts nach links über den Monitor geht. Quasi ein zerissenes Bild.

Quelle Wikipedia:
Screen Tearing – Wikipedia


----------



## 0ssi (17. November 2017)

V-Sync hast du dann nur bei 70FPS oder bei weniger als 48FPS. Da du durch FRTC nicht auf 70 kommst also nur unter 48FPS. 

Nach der Aktivierung vom FreeSync am Monitor und im Treiber auch neu gestartet ? Manchmal sind es die einfachsten Dinge.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Ja aber klar hab ich da neu gestartet gehabt  
Es war ja auch standardmäßig aktiv bei Neuinstallation


----------



## 0ssi (17. November 2017)

Dann bleibt nur noch einen älteren Crimson Treiber auszuprobieren wobei es eigentlich unwahrscheinlich ist, daß der Aktuelle in einem populären Spiel einen FreeSync Bug hat !?


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Naja in zwei Spielen die ich schon getestet habe, naja dann schalte ich halt wieder VSync ein, dann ists ja auch weg.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. November 2017)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Naja in zwei Spielen die ich schon getestet habe, naja dann schalte ich halt wieder VSync ein, dann ists ja auch weg.



Vsync schließt Freesync nicht aus. Schau einfach mal mach, ob mit Vsync die Bildwiederholrate variiert. Entweder im OSD oder mithilfe der variierenden Framerate.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Hab jetzt VSync angeschaltet im Treiber und Ingame, tearing ist jetzt weg. Die FPS haben sich durch das einschalten nicht wirklich verändert.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. November 2017)

Schwanken sie denn? Dann ist das ein Indiz dafür, das Freesync funktioniert.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Ja klar schwanken sie, wenn die Grafikkarte es nicht schafft 70FPS auszugeben müssen sie ja schwanken. Das war aber auch schon mit dem alten Monitor so und der hatte kein FreeSync.


----------



## 0ssi (17. November 2017)

V-Sync mit Triple Buffering schwankt auch. 

Hast du mal testweise auf 60Hz gestellt und dann FRTC auf 59 weil vielleicht stimmt die Angabe der FreeSync Range gar nicht und die geht nur 48-60Hz.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. November 2017)

Nee hatte noch nicht auf 60Hz gestellt, das wäre aber ein dickes Ding wenn das so wäre. 
Korrekt ist aber doch wenn ich V-Sync anschalte, dann hätte ich auch kein FreeSync Monitor gebraucht?


----------



## 0ssi (18. November 2017)

Wie gesagt V-Sync läuft dann nur zusätzlich also es "überschreibt" nicht FreeSync/G-Sync weil wie sonst sollte man unterhalb der Sync Range ohne Tearing zocken können.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. November 2017)

Okay super ich hab nun auch noch mit 60Hz ausprobiert, da war es genau so wie bei eingestellten 70Hz. 
Dann lass ich es jetzt so eingestellt und gut ist. 
Ich bedanke mich dann recht herzlich für die gute Hilfe!


----------



## 0ssi (18. November 2017)

Das Problem ist, daß wir in deinem speziellen Fall nicht wissen ob FreeSync überhaupt funktioniert denn wenn nicht, dann zockst du jetzt "nur" mit V-Sync.
Normalerweise merkt man das sofort weil mehr Input Lag und wenn die FPS unter 70 fallen läuft es nicht komplett smooth im Vergleich zu FreeSync/G-Sync.

Gewissheit würde ein Spiel bringen, daß kein Triple Buffering unterstützt weil dann fallen die FPS von 70 direkt auf 35 wenn 70 nicht gehalten werden können.
Leider fällt mir da auf Anhieb kein Titel ein denn ich nutze schon eine ganze Weile G-Sync. Du kannst ja mal Alle mit V-Sync testen die du zur Zeit installiert hast.


----------



## TheLo0s (18. November 2017)

So findest du raus ob FreeSync tatsächlich läuft! Dafür würde ich erstmal VSync deaktivieren das es keine Probleme gibt...

Geh mal in die Einstellungen von deinem Monitor... Dort als erstes auf "OSD Einstellungen" - "OSD Einblendezeit" - hohen Wert einstellen (z.b. 60s)... Dient nur dazu das gleich beim Test das OSD nicht die ganze zeit ausgeht...
Jetzt gehst du auf "Menü Einrichtung" - "Information" - dann wird dir rechts die Auflösung und die Frequenz angezeigt...  Das ist dann die Frequenz des Monitors!
Wenn FreeSync tatsächlich läuft springen die angezeigten Hz im Game dann etwas... 
Wenn es nicht läuft wird nur die Standardfrequenz ohne jeden wechsel angezeigt...

Fragen:
1. Welche Frequenz wird dir dort angezeigt auf dem Desktop?
2. Welche Frequenz wird dir dort In Game angezeigt?
3. Ist die Frequenz In Game konstant oder wechselnd?


----------



## Rallyesport (18. November 2017)

Hallo,
also auf dem Desktop steht 70Hz,
ingame wird auch dauerhaft 70Hz angezeigt.
Die Frequenz ist gleichbleibend 70Hz.


----------



## TheLo0s (18. November 2017)

Probier's Mal mit der "Windmill Demo"...
AMD_FreeSync_Demo_0_9_1_setup.exe - Google Drive

Wenn es dort auch nicht geht, dann probiere Mal ein anderes DP Kabel!


----------



## Rallyesport (18. November 2017)

Bei "Informationen zur Anzeige" steht immer noch 70Hz.
Die Anwendung zeigt mir aber an das ein FreeSync fähiges Display angeschlossen ist und es gibt kein tearing, weder bei 55FPS noch bei 60FPS

Schalte ich in der Demo FreeSync aus habe ich extremes tearing, also funktioniert es. 
Jetzt ist dann die Frage warum nicht in spielen.


----------



## TheLo0s (18. November 2017)

Also siehst du dort einen Unterschied wenn du Sync ein und ausschaltest?
Information der Anzeige, damit meinst du das im PDF?

EDIT:
Ich meine natürlich OSD und nicht PDF, da hat die Autokorrektur zugeschlagen


----------



## Rallyesport (18. November 2017)

Ich sehe einen extremen Unterschied. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht  
Im OSD hab ich den Menüpunkt "Informationen zur Anzeige" und dort wird mir die Auflösung und die Bildwiederholrate angezeigt.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (18. November 2017)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Windmill-Demo nicht zuverlässiger funktioniert als Spiele. Die OSD-Anzeige muss auch nicht immer stimmen. Manche zeigen die variable Frequenz an, manche nur die Maximalfrequenz. Wenn du Vsync an hast und die Fps schwanken, dann funktioniert Freesync ja.


----------



## Rallyesport (18. November 2017)

Naja aber bei Vsync AN und meinem alten Monitor ohne FreeSync hat die FPS Anzeige auch geschwankt!?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (19. November 2017)

Rallyesport schrieb:


> Naja aber bei Vsync AN und meinem alten Monitor ohne FreeSync hat die FPS Anzeige auch geschwankt!?



Mit Vsync ohne Triple Buffering dürften sich die FPS höchstens halbieren und nicht frei schwanken. Zur Sicherheit mess doch einfach mal die Frametimes mit Fraps o.ä.


----------



## Rallyesport (19. November 2017)

Vll kann man aber auch der FPS Anzeige von Steam nicht trauen? 
Hab eben Probeweise ARK gespielt, dort bewegen sich die FPS immer in der Range des Monitors, kein tearing. 
Es scheint ja zu funktionieren, kurios ist es aber dennoch.


----------



## Rallyesport (17. Dezember 2017)

So hier bin ich wieder und hab massive Probleme im Gepäck. 
Die Frametimes bei der Windmill Demo sind so schlecht das ist nicht mehr feierlich. 
FreeSync funktioniert auch nicht mehr, es ist aber im Monitor sowie im Treiber angeschaltet. 
Die Frames springen zwischen 30 und über 70 hin und her, die Auslastung des CPU ist auf einem Kern auch komplett bei 100% irgendwas stimmt da doch überhaupt nicht. 
Das fällt mir aber nur bei der Windmill Demo auf, Spiele funktionieren normal.


----------



## Rallyesport (29. Dezember 2018)

So ich melde mich mal wieder hier, die Probleme bestehen immer noch...
Ich hhab mir jetzt noch ein zusätzliches sehr teures DP KAbel besorg weil ich dachte eventuell liegt es daran, das hätte ich mir aber sparen können.
Ich weiß absolut nicht mehr weiter.
Anbei ein Video das meine Probleme verdeutlicht.
YouTube


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2018)

Im Treiber kannst du unter "Anzeige" irgendwo "GPU Skalierung" anwählen. Probier das mal aus und schau ob sich was ändert.

Zum overlay:
Aktivierst du das im Spiel, oder vorher? Ich nämlich immer erst im Spiel.

Edit
Mach bitte auch mal einen Screenshot von deinen globalen Einstellungen und falls du extra für die Demo ein Profil hast auch davon.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

kein extra Profil für Demo, ich mache dir aber gerne Screenshots  
GPU Skalierung hatte ich gestern probeweise eingeschaltet, da war keine Besserung zu sehen gewesen.

Ich kann es nicht ingame aktivieren, wenn ich es vorher einschalte verschwindet das overlay auch hinter dem angezeigten Bild und wird unsichtbar. Quasi ein underlay^^

Anbei die gewünschten Bilder.

Achso der Test mit dem anderen PC fiel ins Wasser... 
Kein DP Anschluss am Board^^ Und die ganzen HDMI Kabel sind fest verbaut am TV


----------



## Gurdi (31. Dezember 2018)

Aktivier mal GPU Scaling mit Vollbild.


----------



## Rallyesport (31. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich nun mal gemacht, aber die Windmühlendemo ruckelt so extrem das schaut aus als hätte ich 3FPs oder so lol
Aber laut der ingame Anzeige da sind es 55 oder 60FPS und die werden angeblich auch gehalten? Oder soll ich mal enhanced sync ausschalten?

Sobald ich Enhanced Sync ausschalte und schalte in der Windmill Demo v-sync aus, gehen die FPS auf 25-30 herunter. 
Das ist doch zum heulen^^

So mal den anderen PC mit der RX570 angeschlossen und siehe da, die Freesync Demo läuft zwar immer noch bescheiden, aber es läuft wenigstens.
Wenn ich aber v-sync ausschalte habe ich trotz freesync Tearing, schalte ich dann FreeSync in der Demo aus und ein gehts komischerweise, bis ich wieder v-Sync anschalte und wieder aus?
Jetzt teste ich mal im Spiel.

Habs jetzt mal mit the Hunter probiert.
Also Freesync läuft, aber nicht perfekt, ab und an habe ich immer noch leichtes tearing, aber bei weitem nicht so wild als würde es garnicht laufen denke ich.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2019)

Dass die fps einbrechen liegt bestimmt an chill, das würde ich definitiv deaktivieren während du noch testest.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte chill die ganze Zeit aus gehabt, habe das gestern erst aktiviert :/
Ich schalte es aber mal wieder aus.


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2019)

Setz mal im globalen Profil (nicht globater wattmann) alles zurück und mach einen Neustart. Dann versuch mal die Windmühle und schau ob sich die GPS anders verhalten. Aber bitte, schalte nicht im Sekundentakt an den Schaltern für vsync usw in der Demo herum. Gib der GPU Zeit zum analysieren und umstellen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Das habe ich jetzt mal noch versucht, lustigerweise stellt sich mein Monitor dann auch im Windows auf 60Hz zurück, warum auch immer, naja zumindest wenn ich ihn da wieder auf 70Hz stelle und gehe in die Freesync Demo und schalte dort dann V-Sync aus habe ich massives tearing, was aber auch nicht ungewöhnlich ist, da die FPS direkt auf unter 30 fallen. 
Und genau das verstehe ich nicht. Warum werden die FPS dann halbiert, gerade das ist doch ein Phänomen von V-Sync, wenn das aus ist sollte doch das nicht passieren?


----------



## Cleriker (1. Januar 2019)

Ja, das stimmt. Ich hatte auch schon die Vermutung dass der Schalter in der Demo genau das Gegenteil bewirkt, die niedrigen fps stören diese Theorie aber.

Gesendet von meinem HTC mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyesport (1. Januar 2019)

Ja zumal es ja auch jetzt keinen FPS lock gab. 
Also sollten es ja normalerweise soviel wie möglich FPS geben und V-Sync keinen Grund sehen auf niedrigen FPS zurück zu gehen.


----------

